# Dragon Warriors (Action Thread)



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

(OOC: I have decided to start abit earlier then posted, anyone interested in joining still is welcome to post in the recruitment thread still till friday.)

Azrael, from the black ark of his father, Lord Jarel Valmir, Sent out summons to any recruit wishing to, as Azrael put it, put your mizzerable lives to some use to the true ruler of our people, malekith, come to Lord Jarel Valmir's Black Ark before the rise of the fourth day (ooc: in other words, saturday) that is when the test to see if your a worm, or worthy of being our lords sheild and spear will begin.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Alzar lookep upon the massive black ark with his dark eyes. He smirked as someone tried to stop him, he pulled out his orders and slapped the fool across the face, "Where is your captain!?" he bellowed. 'H--ere my lord...' the elf said leading him to the captains quarters, "I have come..." Alzar said with a mock bow and a smirk.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Rethalor valked omoard the black ark he then saw an other elf hit am crewman and saying something. He walked to the crewman when the other elf walked away.
''Where is the captain?'' the crewman pointed towards where the other elf had gone and he followed.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Faeya walked down the walls, watching the others file up to sign on with Azrael. The two had a similar demeanor - although the second seemed to be a little bit more civil.

Spitting over the rails, Faeya recognised the first as one the cruel and brutal warriors. They fought with no honour, and only their power and ability in battle ensured their rise through the ranks. He could see him becoming the leader of a city guard unit. Bastards, the lot of them.

Remembering just why he was forced into this unit, he spat again. Malekith, had appointed one of his favourites to lead the expedition. Careful not to let any of his thoughts show on his face, lest they be taken for insurrection, he mulled over what had happened on that cursed night.

*Flashback*
The Captain had set up his camp in the shelter of the Ulthuan coast, despite some of the Blackguard, Faeya included, warning against it. The Noble had been eager for glory, curse the bastard, and had gone too close to the rugged cliffs. The Shadow Warriors, members of the former land of Naggarythe, who stayed with the hated Ulthuans found the camp. The Noble had had too much to drink, and gone to bed early. Only the Blackguard stayed alert, even Faeya. It was only the first mission for the elf, and he had a lot to prove. Looking away from the camp fire, around which a few other drunken sots of elves sang around, he thought he had seen movement in the trees - despite it being a windy night, it alerted him, because it moved against it.

Snatching up his halberd, and drawing the SeaDragon cloak, a gift from his brother, a Corsair, tight around his body, he moved towards the tree. Calling out a challenge, the creak of a drawn bow was all too apparent to his ears.

A moment of dreadful silence, then the arrow hit home. The sturdy platemail stopped the blow, but knocked him unconcious. After what had seemed like seconds, he got up, to see tents in flames, fellow elves, their purple cloth alight, greedily eaten up by the hungry blaze. Hearing the clash of blades, he saw several of the Blackguard fighting against an overwhelming numbers of the ulthuan watchers. The Captain fell with an arrow in his neck. Killing as he died, their eyes locked. Faeya knew it was over, but would die fighting. Charging forwards, he killed 2 before they were aware, but he was not quick enough to stop them entering the canvas and silk tent. In the candlelight, he could see the flickering sillouhettes, then the crimson rain slapped across the tent sides as the nobles throat was cut.

There was no time for anything to be done though, as another Shadow warrior leapt at Faeya. Furiously fending off blows from the Ithilmar sword, the Dark elf saw the leader of the Shadow Warriors running away, the head of the horror struck Noble clutched in his hands. Then, his attention split for a second, the 'high' elf struck, the blow glancing off the spiked helm, but knocking Faeya unconcious. 

In the morning, the outcome was apparent. Almost 500 elves of Naggaroth, dead. Throats cut, stabbed in the heart, back, and kidneys, or shot. Only 42 High elves had been found dead. Upon return to Naggaroth, there, Malekith passed sentence. He had been lenient to those in his personal guard, what few remained, but it was still a death sentence. The others were to be the new playthings of the Khainites. In prison, awaiting his transport to Black Ark of Jarek Valmir, he heard their screams, grating against his soul, worse than nails down a blackboard.
*Flashback over*


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

It had taken several days for Veden to reach the harbour but here he stood, at the foot of one of the mighty Black Arks. He stood before it, basking for now in the cruel elegance of it's fine curves and the knowledge of it's deadly capability. 

He walked along it's length until he reached the temporary bridge that covered the gap from boat to shore. He peered intently at the red cheeked elf who stood guard over it and allowed himself a low insulting snigger as he flinched so slightly away from him. Stepping aboard he looked around, unsure of what more to do. He noticed a band of other elves heading one way, deeper into the ship. Seeing no wiser option, he chose to follow.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

As they approach his office, a guard infront of his door sees them, and immediately opens it for them. As they, the first of the recruits walk into his office, he watches them carfully, watching Alzar with an especially close eye (ooc: since I dont think faeya has entered yet) "So, I see you are the first arrive. i expected more at this time atleast you all have the respect to be here as soon as you are summoned. Until the rise of the fourth day, you are all to be guards of this Ark to earn your keep of the rooms I will supply you with. the guard infront of my office who let you in has been informed of where to put you all. you may head down there now. but you..." he points to Alzar "you know the law, it better be upheld." after that, Azrael dismisses them with his hand. "Guard" he calls as they walk out, in which he adresses Azrael quickly. "guard, I want you to tell the fool who is guarding the enterance of the ark to make sure anyone coming for the black guard positions is to work as a guard of the ark until its time to head out, and then summon someone to show them to the chambers I have designated for them." the guard nods, without saying a word, and returns to his duties of leading them to their chambers.

(ooc: one more note, the chambers are barely livable areas, almost dungeon like. just so theres no confusion. Until one has proven themselves to Azrael, he treats them badly.... ok thats an understatement, but you all will find out soon enough *evil laugh*)


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Stalking up to the Black Ark, Mazara noticed the guard with very red cheeks.
As the guard went to block his way, he pulled out a dagger and stuck it in the guards neck. Leaving the gurgling corpse, he continued into the Ark.
OOC: Sorry about the guard:wink:


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Xyndriess watched as the guard slipped to his knees grasping at the air trying to find some kind of support in desperation before he slumped face forward onto the cold earth. She turned her head slightly staring at his dead body, blood squirting from the wound to form a rapidly growing pool beside him.
From her vantage point up on a brush covered rockface some forty feet above she returned her gaze to his killer aiming the repeater crossbow in her grip to the heart of the Druchii's back as he began onto the Black ArK. 

Her finger played upon the trigger for what seemed an eternity, before she eased off her trigger and allowed the weapon to fall softly to her hip. Clicking back the saftey she stood and wandered to the edge of the rockface, looking over her options before she spotted a way down.
'It was not her place to judge the actions of one so foolish as to kill the guards of a Black Ark' she thought but would have to remember to keep that one at daggers length if he survived the night of course. 

Lifting up her silk mask she attached it to her upper ear ring then slung her crossbow over her shoulder making sure the strap was tight. Checking her pouches she found the letter of recommendation from her commander at the Naggrond City guard and with a slight smile began the careful descent to the ground below. The thought of her jealous sister screaming in outrage at the sight of her 'living' sister in Black Guard armour made the smile all the sweeter beneath the mask.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

Discy said:


> Stalking up to the Black Ark, Mazara noticed the guard with very red cheeks.
> As the guard went to block his way, he pulled out a dagger and stuck it in the guards neck. Leaving the gurgling corpse, he continued into the Ark.
> OOC: Sorry about the guard:wink:


ooc: you do know, no matter how evil or willing to kill things, the dark elves are, only the khainites kill other dark elves, ontop of that, they only kill dark elves that DONT follow Malekith, since the ones that do are killed by other khainites usually.

One of the guards found the killed guard shortly after, and questioned other guards as to who was an unknown face recently into the ark. They began to hunt down the killer as one of the guards reported this to Azrael. "Hm... we might have someone perfect for this job, and im sure i will be seeing the killer soon enough, i want good descriptions of the killer immediately, they will be brought to their knees for killing a guard. even if earlier reports showed him as a coward who didnt deserve life, because I DID not give an order to kill him." he dismissed the guard with his hand, expecting results of either the killers head on his desk or the killer still alive at his feet, so he could do the honors himself, and all the guards of the ark knew that.

ooc: also note, you wont get away by editing


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Alzar watched the man kill his fellow dark elf and thought, only the Khainites may ever do such a thing, "He dares kill the guard of this black ark? he will surely die..." Alzar set off following the fool who had killed the guard, "time to die maggot..." he muttered under his breath as he slid his dagge in between the mans ribs and into his heart, Alzar severed the head and threw the body overboards.

Alzar approached the Captains quarters, "Here my lord... A most fitting prize for one of such prestige as you..." Alzar said as he set the severed head on the captains desk.

OOC: OWNED! hahahahahahaha :so_happy:


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

OOC: God Mod much?


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Asamodai said:


> OOC: God Mod much?


OOC: stupid much? the GM blatantly just gave every1 permission to kill him... so yeah, I did.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

OOC: Maybe in-character saying so, but thats one thing and just doing it in 2 lines is something else. However, he PM'd me about it and if he's ok with it it's fine.

Veden had been stood at the back of the group that had seemingly bum-rushed Azrael's office, almost hidden from sight by the taller elves. He listened intently, not wanting to miss a word of what could be the first intructions of the most important journey of his life.

One by one they filed out, having been dismissed. The guard who had been at the door to the Captain's office running off to carry out his orders. Veden waited in the hall, expecting someone to show them to their quarters. As he waited he looked in semi-astonishment as another elf passed, clutching the bloodied mess of anothers head and barged into Azrael's office. He was no stranger to death, but such a sight brought him into his senses in a way nothing else could.

Moment later another elf, garbed in the uniform of the Ark's crew greeted them. "This way." was all he said as he walked back, deeper into the ship, Veden falling into step behind him.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

Azrael sees the head that has now been plopped on his desk "well. I expected you might run off and get him first. now get back to your duties as a guard till were ready to head out" then he dismisses the killer with his hand.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

OOC - aye I knew I could have killed him and it would have been probably fine, but I wanted to see what the equivilent DM was going to do. I think the only thing that threw me off from Noisemarine's post was 'how did he know it was Discy, as he had already noted he was going to the Captains office' but no matter, if Krythos is happy with it, I'm happy to continue.


Walking past the headless corpse as it was being yanked from the ships entrance, Xyndriess raised an eyebrow at the strange actions of the male Druchii. She had to ponder on what kind of commander would make such a mistake in sending one so undisciplined to attempt to join the Black Guard.

Nodding her head in respect to the guards removing the body as she passed, she made sure her hand was visably on her dagger hilt so as not to confuse the act as weakness. Entering into the gloom it took a moment to her eyes to adjust before she spotted another guard just within the entrance way.

'I am Xyndriess Redvenom of Naggrond, where would I find the Captain?"

The guard pointed down the corridor to her immediate left, he said nothing but she noted the scar on his forhead just above his right eye. A sword strike from the depth of the wound, one that had skimmed his bone, he was lucky to be alive. Smiling under the mask, she thought of the path she was about to embrace, and thought of the blood of her first Asur wet on her lips. 

Walking quickly she made her towards the Captains office, she was still on time.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

OOC: This is what happens when I'm not very up to date with Dark Elf fluff! Ouch!
:biggrin: I forgive you... for now.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Rethalor followed teh elf from the crew. He then saw some other crew members trow 2 corpses over board. ''What happend to those 2?'' Rethalor asked the guard he was following but got no answer.

ooc: sry if my english is a little bit bad.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

"That one, assuming you're talking about the Headless one, killed, for no good reason, one of the guards. There's not much I don't think is acceptable, but that is beyond reasoning. We are all fighting together to become Blackguardians, and I don't like the idea that others would kill out of hand. Remember that. Don't get too sure of yourself - you may find yourself a target of my wrath.

"Still, the one who killed the murderer seemed to relish that too much. Watch out for him in future. One to watch indeed."

Nodding to the Masked warrior, as he passed, the crossbow slung over his back, he picked up his Spear and shield, and moved over to the training area. The Dark Elf who had asked the question just stood there, looking at the blood stains.

In the training area, Faeya began to practise the first of the 666 forbidden killing strokes of Khaine. Normally taught only to those in Khainite temples, and the Blackguard, Faeya had recieved some additional training during the selection process. 

Remembering why he was being forced to serve with Azrael, that bastard would only be too pleased to send Faeya to his death if there was a promotion involved, his face soured, and he spat a the wooden dummy, in the lithe form of an Ulthuan weakling. Slapping aside an imaginary spear thrust, and shoulder charging the dummy, the spike edged shield raked across the wooden torso, and slammed the spear point through the throat of the target. Savagely ripping it out, the serated blade scythed through the age old oak, and decapitated the target.

The sooner Faeya could get back to fighting, instead of just sitting around like a decadent wastrel in the cities of Naggaroth, the better.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Unfolding himself out of the shadows, Mazara thanked Khaine that the killer had found the wrong elf. Pulling out a large gem, he muttered to it, "That was close. Never make me kill a fellow Druchii again, or I willl chuck you out. I mean it this time."
In responce, the jewel flashed bright purple. Stowing it away, he ducked back into the shadows, and then came with differant clothes on. He then marched into the captains room and pulled out his letters of recomendation from Lord Mazaroth. "Is this where you're recruiting? I wish to serve the mighty Witch King with my life."
OOC: Like you'll get rid of me that easily:wink:


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

Discy said:


> Unfolding himself out of the shadows, Mazara thanked Khaine that the killer had found the wrong elf. Pulling out a large gem, he muttered to it, "That was close. Never make me kill a fellow Druchii again, or I willl chuck you out. I mean it this time."
> In responce, the jewel flashed bright purple. Stowing it away, he ducked back into the shadows, and then came with differant clothes on. He then marched into the captains room and pulled out his letters of recomendation from Lord Mazaroth. "Is this where you're recruiting? I wish to serve the mighty Witch King with my life."
> OOC: Like you'll get rid of me that easily:wink:


((ooc: oh, I could, Azrael is very fickle and he is trained enough to be a dreadlord (a lord unit of the dark elf army) even though he chose not to become one, yet. Just watch yourself, i will allow you to come back, this time. so go find a way to read up on dark elf lore, because even though they hate everything, killing other dark elves, they dont allow most times, unless its punishment, also, most times your whole life would be known by your commanding officer in the dark elf army, so im still skeptical about the whole doesnt tell anyone, thing. 

and yes, Fel, I can see that you do not know english very well, its ok.))

Azrael looks curiously at the elves in front of him one, even though she is trying to hide it somewhat, he can tell is one of the female candidates, the other, even the orders seem to be very vague on him. Azrael sits there for a few minutes contemplating his actions. "hm, you, my dear, i know who and why you are here, talk to the guard outside to find you a room, until we set out, you are to work as a guard of this ark. and as for you..." at the end Azrael looking directly at Mazara "I do not recognize you in the least, what regiment did you come from, even these papers tell me nothing, how do I know your not one of our cousins instead, filth and all, to try and spy on us?" Azraels eyes obvously looking for any falters in the man infront of him, even one mistake on his part and azrael may very well take his head off himself.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Raising one long eyebrow at the question, Mazara otherwise kept his face calm. "If I was one of those bastards" he said, "how would I have got near this Ark in the first place, sir", he added respectively. "I live only to serve the Witch King, and to kill our hated cousins, so that he may take his righfull place on the throne, and have I not these papers from my lord, recomending me?"


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Bowing her head respectfully to her new commander, Xyndriess slips out of the room before Azrael has a chance to respond. She lingers just the slightest glance at the druchii before Azrael, almost sure that he was the one who killed the guard outside. A little weary but uncertain enough to confront him she heads out to the awaiting guard and looks eitherway along the corridoor.

"I was told you would escort me to some kind of quarters?"

The guard grins, motioning her to follow him as he heads into the gloom, she glances at the cold walls, dark, moist from damp then begins to follow. 

"Quarters, well I suppose you could call them that." He chuckles to himself leading the way.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Alzar stood outside of what could be called quarters, back leaning on the doorframe, he watched the female approach with her escort. "Hmmmmm a girl blackguard?" he mused to himself so she could hear, he heard the guard chuckle at the comment, Alzar grinned at the female.

"If you want someone to bunk with we can share a bed..." Alzar said jokingly. "You look like the type..."

OOC: feels kinda weird writing that since you're a guy in real life... :laugh:


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Xyndriess looks over the male talking to her, she could see he was taller than average Druchii, but the black eyes where something to be aware of, a blessing or a curse, it was hard to say. Softly sighing she let her bag slip off her shoulder, picking up a faint aroma from him she hasn't smelled in a long while she has to hold in a smirk. With a slight playful smile under the mask she glances at him from the corner of her eyes. 

"Well as interesting as that sounds, I tend to avoid those who have to sleep with their mount to warm up, or did I hear that wrong? 
Besides the smell never leaves either no matter how much you wash, and I'd rather not throw up onto your face at an inappropriate moment." She says with a seductive tone that falls into sarcasm at the end.

Then turning her head partially back to whatever type of bunk their commander calls a bed she unhooks the strap of her crossbow and goes to place it down.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

Azrael looks at Mazara, abit of annoyance on his face now "first off, your lord is barely known to me, and I am one of malekiths finest warriors. That says something about your lord. Second, I specifically have stated ANYONE joining the blackguard will have no secrets from me, yet I know nothing about you, give me a reason I should not severe your head where you stand!"


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

'Well, I'm not surprised you haven't heard of my lord, as he is, shall we say, a bit of an orc-brain. For some whim only he knows of, he sent me here, saying that I was prime Black Guard material. Granted, I have served ten years with one of his Warrior regiments, the Hydra Warriors. I have killed 12 of our hated cousins, in a raid on that barberic place the _humans_ call the Empire. Turns out they were staying there as guests. I lived my life before that right here in Nagaroth. My older brother is a guard on another Ark, so you can ask him for referance." Silently, Mazara hoped than he was in a good enough mood when asked.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

The guard threw open the door which creaked and squealed with the strain of movement before clattering loudly against the wall behind, disrupting a thick layer of dust and mould from both surfaces.

"Here." he stated, coldly, gesturing into the room. Veden walked past and stepped inside. His face dropped as he surveyed it. The whole room felt damp. He was sure he was as close to the bottom of the ship as could be, the sound of the water below easily audible. The wood of the floor was chipped and tattered and felt wet to the touch. His prescense apparantly disturbed a family of rats that were feasting on what seemed to scraps on a bone, though from who or what it had originally come from he could only imagne. In the corner sat piled a number of rough looking blankets, at least, he hoped it was a pile. Further down the wall was a slowly browning steel bucket. 

Veden's nose protested and he tried unsuccesfully to stifle a sneeze and gagged as the smell found it's way into his throat. It was nothing like home. Not even anything like hospitable. Though he was in no place to complain, as much as he wished to, doing so would be like a sign of weakness to his new commander.

"Thank you, this will do nicely." He said over his shoulder with a shallow nod to the guard who shut the door and walked away.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Rethalor walked follow the guard to the room, he noticed there was some rough blankets annd an bucket.
''This will be perfect''
That was ofcourse far from the truth but he was an diciplined solider and was not going to complain.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: is that a no? :shok::laugh:


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

Azrael summons one of his guards to his desk "go gather all the new blood who wish to become blackguard, I will have them meet me outside the Ark and we will begin the testing phase." with that, Azrael leaves his office and heads to the entrance of the ark.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Leaving the office, Mazara was stopped by a guard. "Lord Azrael wishes for all recruits to meet him outside the Ark for the first test." Mazara nodded, his hand straying to the hidden dagger,but stopped himself with a shake of the head.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Alzar received the summons and walked up the stairway to leave the Ark, he noticed the one who had killed the other druchii, "you wont escape me next time..." he mumbled under his breath as he shoved past him and left the ark and stood in front of their Captain. "Reporting for duty lord!" he said in his clipped military voice.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Veden had been sat in the corner of the room, head rested uncomfortably against the wall, squirming against the irritating feeling of moisture soaking through his clothes. As he'd thought it would, the blanket scratched and pricked at his skin, forcing him to scratch uncontrollably. Even so, it provided some measure of warmth and Veden had managed to get maybe two minutes sleep.

He was about to slip off again when the door was thrown open with a loud clatter that snapped him back to awareness. A guard, different from before stepped just inside the door. "It's time. Our Lord wants you all on the shore." With that he walked out again. Veden took a moment to shake out the comwebs and got up to his feet, snarling at the clearly wet patches now visable on his clothes. There was nothing he could do about it now though. Sweeping up his spear he made for the meeting point.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Xyndriess watched the 'charmer' walk out of the room as she slid her bag under the bed, she grinned to herself for the lack of a comeback. 
Then glanced around the cold room, several bunks all occupied by the gear littering the large room. It was doubtful if on such a large vessel she would have recieved the luxury of her own room, but she was quite sure the guard had purposely put her in one of the full ones. It wouldn't be the first time she lived inside the male Druchii's world, but she would have to remember to keep a dagger close to hand just in case.

Stretching couple of times as she looked towards the door and the sound of others making their way to the 'first test.' She pulled off her cloak and left it drapped across her bunk as she made her way out of the room and followed the others. It was going to be an interesting day.

OOC - I am assuming that even on a large vessel such as a Black Ark, as it is usually maned by around 600 Druchii before beasts, actual landing troops and weapons, there would only be single rooms for the a limited number of elite or commanders. If you was thinking different Krythos. let me know and I can doctor the post.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Rethalor chose a place to sleep at and took a blanket. ''This i s gona be a sleeples night. 
He had sleept for almost an hour when a guard entered the room and said "It's time. Our Lord wants you all on the shore." Rethalor got upp and took his gear and walked to the shore.
''Ready for duty lord''


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

ooc the black arks are actually the castles that are floating thanks to dark magic. almost a full city can be called an ark even, in the dark elf world. but their ark is big enough to house all the warriors, in their own rooms... though it isnt put past that Azrael threw them all into a makeshift room that would be normally used for carrying beasts, since hes just like that... lol


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Veden stepped out onto the shore, lining himself up alongside the other hopefulls. He unhooked his spear from where it had been slung across his back and took it in his right hand, jabbing the haft into the ground as he stood to attention but remained silent.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hefting his spear, Faeya made his way down the gangway, where he met with the other potentail Blackguards. They were casting long shadows in the sand, ruts dug by their feet as they trudged to the meeting points.

The hired thugs who prowled around the outside of the staked ring were little more than the beastmasters who had driven the Hydras to war, but with less finesse or what small honour a Druchii had.

Despite his brief history with Azrael, he had proven himself in the fires of battle to be worthy of wallking the main deck of the section given as quarters to the recruits.

They would most likely all die, if What little battle experience under the Noble had taught Faeyawas true. During a raid to recover some unknown artefact in the Drakwald Forest of the Old World, only the Noble and Faeya returned alive. Faeya,the units disgrace had recovered the Banner from the Wargor's herdstone, and that had earned the defaulting warrior a month in the Gaol.

Letting his spear head drop, and stand open, he moved into the circular ring, facing the small podium of crates,awaiting the orders to saddle up and move out, so to speak.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

((OOC: This still happening?))


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

((OOC: so sorry about the delay.... been having RL problems keeping me from the comp, you guys are free to run the story forward abit if you want when I dissipear like this, cuz it might happen again... RL sucks sometimes lol))

a few other recruits appear, nothing particularly interesting about them, they range from weak and pathetic excluses for dark elves that Azrael may end up killing himself, to the proud strong standard barer of Azraels second in command, who is unidentifiable by the others, because he wears a full armored suit and Azrael never says his name.

Azrael looks over the group of people here "hm guess this will do, lets head out." he begins walking south and motions for the others to follow.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

(OOC: sry about... not posting. and for not telling, but internet has been running low these last weeks, (I'm using a pc at school now, won't work for longtime) so I havent been able to post, but hopefully I will now. In this thread only, as its not worth writing in the others any more...

IC: Assembling with the others outside the Black Ark, Mordeth quickly makes his way to his designed place in the squad, and starts walking silently with the others, evaluating them as he does so.

OOC: I'll write more after next post.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Rethalor started to follow the others. As he did he watched the oter elfs and hoped that most of them would not be killed at the first combat.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Veden had been stood to attention, eyes forward, stern and sombre, trying to hide any form of anxiety that may make him appear weak. There was Azrael, their new commander, at least that was the idea. He looked at him for a moment but snapped his eyes forward again as Azrael looked along the line.

_"Hm, guess this will do. Let's move out."_

That was it? Veden's eyes opened wide and watched the Commander starting to walk away. No speech? No telling us how pathetic we all are? He looked up and down the line at the rest of the hopefuls who'd started to follow after him. As surprised as he was by the casualness of it all it settled the irritating churning of his stomach, for now at least.

Lifting his spear again he slung it once more across his back and fell into step with the others.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Hefting his spear, Mazara started walking. It was going to take a while to get used to the spear, but he was sure he would get the hang of it in no time. At least now he might be allowed to kill something without anyone shaking their fingers!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Smiling at the confusion on the faces of those who had recently signed up, Faeya just walked off. The former Blackguard was used to surprises, from surprises of the Shadow Warrior weaklings, to the lack of an introduction.

"Move out, you heard the Noble! Questions will be answered when you need them answering, do, don't question"

Earning himself the angry glint in the eyes of Azrael, Faeya merely smiled. He was given to death the moment he joined the Blackguard. Getting back in was everything. Worth even his life. What else could Azrael take?

Revenge.He could steal his revenge on Azrael. A good enough reason to stay alive.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Xyndriess glances about the other recruits as she begins to follow, Druchii from all over Naggarond, she could see the marks and insignias of various units and forces, so many individuals sent to see if they had the skill to become Black Guard. She was sure she would be one of them.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

OOC: Uh, anyone still doing this RP?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

[Blatantly not. I have no idea of Krythos' whereabouts, and have PM'd him several times during November. I'm not going to say it's closed, but it's unlikely to take off again.]


----------

